# emergency 12 volt back up water system up and running



## budgetprepp-n (Jul 8, 2015)

I finally got my back up water system up and running like I wanted it. 
It runs off my solar system. That hose you see running up the first tank is clear hose (sight glass) 


I'm running two surflo RV water pumps.,, I ended up only running one at a time it's all I need having two
really doesn't help that much. Other than quicker recovery 
When I turn on the rain water valve it comes out the green hose until I turn the valve for the tank
to receive the water that way I can take a sample of what I'm getting before it goes in my tank. 
To make sure the nasties are all washed off the roof. 


The water goes into the first tank then through the filters and into the second tank then through the
pump and into the house. If you look real close you can see a drain valve on the bottom of the first
tank. I figure that if I get any sediment or anything nasty in the bottom of the first tank 
I can flush it out there. It's 3/4" big enough for that 
If you look you can see a switch and a small green light. The light comes on when the system is "ON"
I'm going to install a small light upstairs that comes on when the pump is running. Just to help
keep an eye on things 


I have few different ways I can fill it I can use my truck and tote and fill it with city water
I installed an out side filling tube or I can fill it from the well I have now 


I have spring that I can fill it from or as a last resort I can catch rain water 


Next I would like to install a propane tank less water heater
I'm thinking that when the grid goes down having running water hot and cold and electricity for
lights and radio that it would be a big convenience. I have a another battery pack and 4 245 watt
solar panels to install then I should be able to have refrigeration also

I'm working on an under the sink super filter for drinking water if I start to use rain water


----------



## cqp33 (Apr 2, 2012)

Nice set up! I would think that if you did use rain water the sediment would be high, at least for me it would. After it dries out here the dust kicks up, we have a 1/4 mile gravel driveway so it settles on the roof I am sure. Once the rain starts I am sure it washes all kinds of stuff (dust, bird poo, etc..) off first, thats where a diverter would come in though. I found this link to a diverter that could be easily made and it could be customized to how much flushes as well.

http://www.rainharvest.com/rain-harvesting-pty-downspout-first-flush-diverter.asp


----------



## jeff47041 (Jan 5, 2013)

That's impressive! Thanks for all the details.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

cqp33 said:


> Nice set up! I would think that if you did use rain water the sediment would be high, at least for me it would. After it dries out here the dust kicks up, we have a 1/4 mile gravel driveway so it settles on the roof I am sure. Once the rain starts I am sure it washes all kinds of stuff (dust, bird poo, etc..) off first, thats where a diverter would come in though. I found this link to a diverter that could be easily made and it could be customized to how much flushes as well.
> 
> http://www.rainharvest.com/rain-harvesting-pty-downspout-first-flush-diverter.asp


I used something like that, made out of pvc, a 3" to 2" sanitary y slips on the down spout the 2" to rain barrel a coupler on the bottom of 3" just slips into a 4" sch 40 piece about two foot long a test plug in the bottom of 4" for clean out and drain for winter, I used a 32 oz gatoraid bottle for a float, it plugs the 3" coupler perfect, I put a few nails in the bottle for a little weight so it wouldn't stick, oh and a weep hole in the 4" about two inches from bottom.


----------



## farright (Mar 25, 2010)

Nice setup budget. Talob could you put up some pics of your diverter set up.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

I got this setup from the web, seems to work well.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

cqp33 said:


> Nice set up! I would think that if you did use rain water the sediment would be high, at least for me it would. After it dries out here the dust kicks up, we have a 1/4 mile gravel driveway so it settles on the roof I am sure. Once the rain starts I am sure it washes all kinds of stuff (dust, bird poo, etc..) off first, thats where a diverter would come in though. I found this link to a diverter that could be easily made and it could be customized to how much flushes as well.
> 
> http://www.rainharvest.com/rain-harvesting-pty-downspout-first-flush-diverter.asp


My parents collect all their water off the roof and have done so for over fifty years. I won't say a bird has never landed on their roof but I've never seen it. You do get some dust and some leaves so we clean the cistern every five years or so, it we think about it when the tank is low.

Having a backup pump in installed is excellent and only running one at a time is perfect if you can get away with it. When a pump starts up that is the highest draw. By running one pump longer you will use less electricity. The starting draw also heats the motor slightly so the more frequently you start the motor the shorter the life cycle.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Jul 8, 2015)

farright said:


> Nice setup budget. Talob could you put up some pics of your diverter set up.


Really theirs not much to see I have a valve that shuts the rain water off
right at the diverter. When I do open it there is a valve that prevents the 
water from entering the tank until I open it. Until I open the valve It
comes out the green hose that you see in the second picture. I have 
a glass jug I put the hose in to see what's coming out.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Jul 8, 2015)

cqp33 said:


> Nice set up! I would think that if you did use rain water the sediment would be high, at least for me it would. After it dries out here the dust kicks up, we have a 1/4 mile gravel driveway so it settles on the roof I am sure. Once the rain starts I am sure it washes all kinds of stuff (dust, bird poo, etc..) off first, thats where a diverter would come in though. I found this link to a diverter that could be easily made and it could be customized to how much flushes as well.
> 
> http://www.rainharvest.com/rain-harvesting-pty-downspout-first-flush-diverter.asp


Yea I will let the first few gallons go by before putting any rain water
in the tank. If I do get any sediment it would be in the first tank.
I have a 3/4 inch drain in the very bottom that can be opened quickly
to flush out the nasty stuff


----------

